# Preface to the PCA Directory for Worship



## SRoper (Oct 3, 2005)

"Temporary statement adopted by the Third General Assembly to preface the Directory for Worship: The Directory for Worship is an approved guide and should be taken seriously as the mind of the Church agreeable to the Standards. However, it does not have the force of law and is not to be considered obligatory in all its parts. BCO 56, 57 and 58 have been given full constitutional authority by the Eleventh General Assembly after being submitted to the Presbyteries and receiving the necessary two-thirds (2/3) approval of the Presbyteries."

So what's up with this preface? Is it there to allow for less reformed worship? Or does it reflect the American presbyterian suspicion of a suggested liturgy? Shouldn't the word "temporary" be struck by now?


----------

